# Who IS  Huma Mahmood Abedin ?



## frodo (Nov 6, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgheRzhCTkc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgheRzhCTkc[/ame]


----------



## VanMark (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks like another crooked Democrat


----------



## havasu (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep, another fine Muslim


----------



## doechsli (Nov 8, 2016)

Who is married to a republican Congressman Anthony Wiener.  Before you start making references to parties and religions look around.


----------



## havasu (Nov 8, 2016)

Um, my fine sir, please get your facts correct.


Anthony David Weiner (/&#712;wi&#720;n&#601;r/; born September 4, 1964) is an American politician and former Congressman who served New York's 9th congressional district from January 1999 until June 2011. A member of the Democratic Party, he won seven terms, never receiving less than 59% of the vote. Weiner resigned from Congress in June 2011 when the first of what would become multiple sexting scandals were made public.

He was a member of the New York City Council from 1992 to 1998, and a congressional aide to U.S. Representative Chuck Schumer from 1985 to 1991. A New York City native, he attended public schools and graduated from the SUNY Plattsburgh in 1985 with a B.A. in political science. He was an unsuccessful candidate for Mayor of New York City in the 2005 and 2013 New York City mayoral elections.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2016)

doechsli said:


> Who is married to a republican Congressman Anthony Wiener.  Before you start making references to parties and religions look around.



Wiener is a Democrat. Hate to burst your bubble.


----------

